# Wierd Dog Mixes



## Frost62

So i thought it would be a little fun to name weird dog mixes. you know dog mixes that dont quite seem right, the kinda think where you just like 
"What? How did that happen?"

So lets start 

This is from another thread but still, HuskyxBasset


----------



## skim7x

I have a Corgie-Shepherd mix...


----------



## marsha=whitie

Frost62 said:


> So i thought it would be a little fun to name weird dog mixes. you know dog mixes that dont quite seem right, the kinda think where you just like
> "What? How did that happen?"


Hey! you stole my idea!  jkjk

Ok... here's one for ya!








a Dachshundxlab.


----------



## 3212

I have no idea how this happened, but it was an accidental breeding between a Basset Hound and a Shar Pei. Not that I would EVER condone it, but somehow they were the absolute cutest things! They got a bit less cute as they grew up, but still pretty cute.


----------



## marsha=whitie

like this?
















they sure are pretty!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

A corgi X GSD. Lol! Actually, this one's up for adoption on petfinder.com! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13768007


Also, some friends of mine have a corgi X golden retriever. She's the size of a corgi, but with the hair and big sad eyes of a golden. Sorry, no pics of her.


----------



## GSDGAL

how about an ankitaXbasset hound...:\ 









blood hound cross dane









american X english bull dog...all i can say is EWWW


----------



## Shaggydog

I've seen a Lab/Bassett mix before. The dog had a Lab head and a Bassett body and it was solid black. I felt sorry for the dog.


----------



## six pack

The American x English Bulldog actually looks standard of the Olde English Bulldogge. This breed was originated back in the 1800's. 
We have two of them.


----------



## churchillthedog

Lol, thanks for defending the bulldog, he looks sort of like my bulldog/boxer [I could pass him as an english bulldogge to the lesser educated dog enthusiasts]

No offense to the poster of that pic, to most my dog is either the cutest or ugliest dog around.


----------



## Xie

We had a Bassett Hound X Pit Bull at work. No pictures but it was hysterical. It had a pit body and head on these little basset legs. A sweetheart also but the high energy from the pit and the stubborn from the basset. Cute to visit with at work but wouldn't have wanted to try and train him.


----------



## 3212

marsha=whitie said:


> like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sure are pretty!


Cute! They looked just like this but all tan.

We also had a Springer Spaniel/Pit Bull mix. It looked the shape of an APBT but the curly ears and coat of a Springer. Very interesting.


----------



## michelleboston

I saw a Corgi/Lab at the dog park last week. Lab head & coloring (black) with short little Corgi legs.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

My family had a Lab x Dachshund mix. We didn't know his parentage so it was only a guess, but there wasn't much doubt. Even his personality was indicative of the cross. He had that crazy-hyper Lab thing going on, and he was stubborn and vocal like a Dox. He was smaller than a Lab, but bigger than a Doxie, and he was a perfect chocolate Lab color. From the elbows up, he looked like a well proportioned (albeit undersized) Labrador. He just had short little legs.


----------



## Frost62

I Think a wierd one is this
its a doberman pinscher mixed with a standard poodle

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/doodlemanpinscher.htm

Why?


----------



## Squeeker

A friend of mine invited me to her house a few years back; it was the first time I had been there. I walked in the door, and said hello to her mom and sister. Her dog, what looked like a GSD, was laying in the hallway and, being a dogless dog lover at the time, I called it over. 

Strange thing was, it didn't get up... it sort of _slid_ over. 

I made a funny face and said, "what the heck is wrong with your dog?!" 

It was a GSDxBasset mix!!!! Funniest dog ever... it had a GSD body, GSD head, GSD tail, GSD coat... but basset ears and legs.


----------



## Eris13021

pitbull doxie mix...you can google the mix and find pictures. strong little big dogs


----------



## Conrad

My puppy is kind of a weird mix... JRT and GSP. 










But she's freakin awesome


----------



## canteloupe

Here's a dog at a shelter near me.

Chow x ???

I'm thinking hyena.

Poor baby definitely wins the ugliest dog at the shelter award.



















The petfinder page is here: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13833018


----------



## Pai

Aw, poor guy. I wanna hug him. =(


----------



## Marsh Muppet

canteloupe said:


> Here's a dog at a shelter near me.
> 
> Chow x ???
> 
> I'm thinking hyena.


He looks like Chow x Lowland Gorilla.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

My vet owns an English Bulldog/Chinese Crested mix.

sweet dog...buuuuttt....not gonna win any beauty contests anytime soon.


----------



## DJsMom

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> My vet owns an English Bulldog/Chinese Crested mix.


 OMG! Love to see a picture of that!

DJ's a wierd mix I think - Boston terrier/minpin. He's SUCH a little cutie tho!


----------



## upendi'smommy

Chinese CrestedxPug


----------



## BrittanyG

That is horrific lol.

Re the Dooberdoodlies, they could also just be Phantoms.


----------



## Frost62

That Pug x Chinese Crested is....for lack of a nicer word, "Different"


----------



## Nargle

I always thought something with a spitz-like coat like a husky mixed with a poodle would look pretty odd, lol!


----------



## six pack

For the American X Old English...search engine Leavitt Olde English Bulldogge or the OEBKA...if you take a look at the pics...your furkid definitely looks like an OEB


----------



## marsha=whitie

Nargle said:


> I always thought something with a spitz-like coat like a husky mixed with a poodle would look pretty odd, lol!











sadly, they've made it into a DOODLE: a Huskydoodle...


----------



## Frost62

six pack said:


> For the American X Old English...search engine Leavitt Olde English Bulldogge or the OEBKA...if you take a look at the pics...your furkid definitely looks like an OEB


Yeah thats true i looked it up but its head seems a little too small for its body


----------



## MissMutt

Those Dobe/Poodles are hideous. They look so... genetically confused.

I knew a Bully dog with short legs and a long back.. possibly mixed with Dox?..


----------



## Mike778

Lol @ OP's Basset x Husky. The coat is absolutely beautiful! We used to have a Rottweiler x GSD which isn't that wierd but he looked adorable. Looked like a GSD with the markings of a Rottie including the golden eyebrows and slick black coat. His half droopy ears were funny as well. No photos unfortunately though (no digital cameras back in the day hehe). 

I've always wanted to see a Sheltie with the coat of a husky though. Would look absolutely amazing I think.


----------



## musicmom116

I just had to jump in on this thread. Nala, our dog who passed away last May, was an American Husky/West Highland Terrier mix ( A Wusky? LOL). She was so cute, and weighed in at around 21 lbs. Here are a couple of pics of her



















And, you all know our present dog, Dallas, who is an Irish Setter/Poodle mix. In case you have yet to meet her, this is her pic.


----------



## LeRoymydog

Where I used to live, my neighbors had a St. Bernard/ Bassett HOund mix. 

I think China is a weird mix of English Bulldog/ Black Lab.


----------



## Sammgirl

Definitely some strange mixes...

I would really hate having to groom the huskydoodle...good luck with that! 

Our dog is some kind of mix- really a heinz 57. She looks like she's a pit/lab/whippet mix to me, but the rescue the BF got her from said she was a border collie, LOL! Probably b/c she's black and white. 

I'll have to post pictures of her, if I can ever get the BF to let me.


----------



## Mr Pooch

upendi'smommy said:


> Chinese CrestedxPug


The dog in the green tshirt looks like it should be sitting on the devils lap!

Thats not ugly its scary.


----------



## wolfsnaps

*laughing hysterically at Mr. Pooch* I can picture that!


----------



## Frost62

wolfsnaps said:


> I can picture that!


lol i dont WANT to picture that


----------



## ioreks_mom

Mr Pooch said:


> The dog in the green tshirt looks like it should be sitting on the devils lap!
> 
> Thats not ugly its scary.


hahahahaha!!



Marsh Muppet said:


> He looks like Chow x Lowland Gorilla.


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Dozi

Frost62 said:


> I Think a wierd one is this
> its a doberman pinscher mixed with a standard poodle
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/doodlemanpinscher.htm
> 
> Why?


OK... I vote for this one.... this is the weirdest and stupidest mix EVER!!! And the person who took it upon themselves to breed this cross and humiliate these to magnificent breeds to this extent should be shot in the head!!!!


----------



## Harland

My beagle is mixed..with what I dont know. She acts like a breed of what I can not remember..its the type that really does not grow up.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

LOL Good thing I saw all these pictures. I thought SMALLS was a weird mix until I saw some of these pups.


----------



## bigblackdogs

there was a basset hound great dane mix that was adopted off pet finder a while back


----------



## Mr Pooch

bigblackdogs said:


>


I know its not the dogs fault but "damm",that pooch looks disabled.
Looks like michael jordan slept with a hobbit prostitute,not good.

It just goes to show what BYB will do if given the chance.


----------



## Squeeker

> OK... I vote for this one.... this is the weirdest and stupidest mix EVER!!! And the person who took it upon themselves to breed this cross and humiliate these to magnificent breeds to this extent should be shot in the head!!!!


...but how do you REALLY feel?

LOL, what a strange mix, though I find it funny that most doodle mixes look the same!


----------



## Inga

Here is a Retriever. Pit Bull/ Golden Retriever.










Looks like a nova Scotia Duck tolling retriever, I think.


----------



## canteloupe

Aww, I think that pit bull x golden retriever is really cute.

You know, some dog breeds are pretty extreme and ridiculous looking, if you think about it. But because we're used to them and they've been "legitimized" by the dog breeding world, they don't look so weird to us. For some of these pictures if you kind of squint you can imagine it as a breed.


----------



## Mike778

bigblackdogs said:


> there was a basset hound great dane mix that was adopted off pet finder a while back


Lol! I have trouble believing that body can support that head!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

HAHA - the pic of the basset x great dane almost looks photoshoped. Maybe that's why they have the bandana on - easier to get a good seam in the photo.

If it's real, poor baby! For her sake, I hope the great dane was the momma!!!


----------



## Marsh Muppet

How 'bout a Staffy x Patterdale cross? It looked pretty cool...in a grotesquely deformed sort of way. It had the head of a 35-ish lb. dog, on the body of a 12-ish lb. dog.


----------



## Frost62

I agree Dozi!
lol
its unessicarily stupid


----------



## tirluc

GottaLuvMutts said:


> HAHA - the pic of the basset x great dane almost looks photoshoped. Maybe that's why they have the bandana on - easier to get a good seam in the photo.
> 
> If it's real, poor baby! For her sake, I hope the great dane was the momma!!!


that's what i thought about the Akita/Basset, Bloodhound/Dane and American/English Bulldog pics...especially the A/E Bulldog and Akita/Basset ones.....they really look photoshopped to me....


oh, and yrs ago, i went to look at 2 different litters of pups....one was a cross of Sibe and Dalmation, the other was Dachshund and Dane mix.....the latter was an oops as they didn't figure that a little mini Dachsie could reach a full grown Dane, the other was an oops as the Sibe went thru a silent heat and the Dalmation was neutered 2 wks to late (he was 7 mo old)


----------



## churchillthedog

six pack said:


> For the American X Old English...search engine Leavitt Olde English Bulldogge or the OEBKA...if you take a look at the pics...your furkid definitely looks like an OEB


Yesterday someone stopped me while I was walking Churchill and told me all about Victorian Bulldogs - they're like a more rugged OE bulldogge - I think that's what the bulldog back there was.


----------



## pugmom

When my parents moved to GA the people they bought tier house from had two "yard dogs" and 2 small "inside dogs"...well they left the 2 yard dogs when they left because they thought they would be happier...well my mom is a soft hearted person so they kept them instead of taking them to a rescue

one is a badly bred sheltie...the other is (as far as we can tell) some kind of lab/basset mix....looks like a yellow lab with really short legs 

I will have to get her to send me a picture so you all can guess


----------



## reynosa_k9's

Ok, my co-worker's dog, a Rottweiler, had an oops litter from a Cairn Terrier. Now those ought to be some funny looking little guys. I haven't seen them yet but she's supposed to bring a picture of them this week. She said one just opened it's eyes today so they're still too young to really be able to see how they'll look as adults.
I just can't picture it. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Eris13021

MissMutt said:


> Those Dobe/Poodles are hideous. They look so... genetically confused.
> 
> I knew a Bully dog with short legs and a long back.. possibly mixed with Dox?..


they are called 'bull weiners" or some such nonsense


----------



## sal&foxy'smom

My Foxy Brown is a Corgidor, but she has the lab legs, with the corgi head and tail. Beautiful mix

Our Salvador is a Bassit/Pit, or "Pissitbull" as we like to call him. Bassit body with a pit head.
People have stop their cars to ask what he is.


----------



## pittsabowawa

pugmom said:


> When my parents moved to GA the people they bought tier house from had two "yard dogs" and 2 small "inside dogs"...well they left the 2 yard dogs when they left because they thought they would be happier...well my mom is a soft hearted person so they kept them instead of taking them to a rescue
> 
> one is a badly bred sheltie...the other is (as far as we can tell) some kind of lab/basset mix....looks like a yellow lab with really short legs
> 
> I will have to get her to send me a picture so you all can guess


I got you Sis ... Heres Boo boo everyone (sorry its a bad picture she wanted the cookies in my hand so she was trying sit [which took me almost a year to teach her])










Boo boo is about 12 years old now (hence the white face). She has a very lab-ish body and head but extremely short legs and is very "jowley" around her neck (loose skin). She is very lovey and an extreme shedder... she also howls.. can't bark.

I don't have a pic of Ooh Wee (the sheltie) on my computer as he tries to hide when bella is out bc she has a tendency to run him over  but I'll try to get a good one of both of them this weekend.

For those of you who care the reason the dogs have such ridiculous names is because the previous owner's grandaughter named them. We thought about changing ooh wee's name to Louis (sounds the same) but it never stuck with us. I think boo boo's name is cute bc she's like the short bear in the yogey the bear cartoon


----------



## Meshkenet

I met a basset/jack russel mix at the dog park.. It hade the head and attitude of a JRT with the legs and body of a basset. First and only time I ever saw a dog frustrated because he couldn't run faster! Not joking, he would run after bigger dogs on his stud=bby legs, growling at himself the whole time. Funniest dog ever.


----------



## Pai

Chinese Crested x Japanese Chin: 










=(


----------



## Hallie

I finally get to show off the Bully part of my family! Cutie is a pit bull/miniature dachshund, she's gorgeous IMO. She's got short little stubby legs and a pitty chest and obviously a pittie head. We also have her sister who looks completely different but has a similar body. We actually have a whole slew of pittie/dachshunds. 

Cutie and brown (original names I know)-



















Buddy (RIP)-









Shar Pei/lab mix we fostered cutest puppy ever!-


----------



## Kyllobernese

Years ago before we knew better we bred our Scottish Terrier male to my husbands female, she was Coyote Shepherd cross (just looked like a small black and tan Shepherd) The pups all turned out looking a lot like Corgis.


----------



## trumpetjock

canteloupe said:


>













???


----------



## canteloupe

Ha ha ha! I see it.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

How about a Saint Berdoodle...OMg...


----------



## Laurelin

This one from dogbreed info came to mind. The 'bostillon'.










Also if this first dog is 3/4ths yorkie and 1/4th papillon I'll eat my hat:http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/y/yorkillon.htm


----------



## Willowy

Laurelin said:


> The 'bostillon'.


Ahahaahahahaha!!!! Aw, he's cute. Looks like Shug.....even though she's an Aussie/Springer Spaniel mix. Still has the spaniel ears.



Laurelin said:


> Also if this first dog is 3/4ths yorkie and 1/4th papillon I'll eat my hat:http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/y/yorkillon.htm


Huh, yeah, looks heavy on the Pom. Not Yorkie/Pap.


----------



## Dozi

Pai said:


> Chinese Crested x Japanese Chin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =(


This dog reminds me of the shrimp from the muppet show!


----------



## Rottieluv

besset rottie mix. This picture doesnt really show what they look like. I saw one at the vet and it was craxy looking. The dog was a beast (but sweet)!!!!


----------



## pittsabowawa

dozi said:


> this dog reminds me of the shrimp from the muppet show! :d


rofl!!!


----------



## ChimiLamu

These are all great! 
Someone mentioned a corgi/golden cross earlier... I think that is what my dog is. For a long time I thought she might be corgi/shelty cross, but the hair (and big broad head) just didn't match. I travel a lot for work, and when I do she goes and stays at a friend's house who has a pure bred golden, and when they are standing next to each other from behind Chimi looks just like Emma's "mini-me"!!

Of course, she very well could have other breeds mixed in there as well- who knows!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts

The Bostillon made me LOL.

I found this a couple of days ago and couldn't resist sharing: A chi X pom X border collie. Wow. http://www.pnwbcrescue.org/show_bio.php?ImageSize=2&DogId=3132
From the looks of it, she's got the build of a BC in a much smaller body.


----------



## Dunixi

Not really an odd mix...but he looked odd...I had a Chow x GSD. He had a chow body and fur and build with a GSD head (complete with short fur). I don't have pictures of him on this computer...I'll have to see if I can find them on my other computer later.


----------



## lucidity

Ohhhh myy....... the one that looks like a Gorilla really does look like one... lol. I've always wondered... what would you get if you mixed a Chihuahua with a Dane???


----------



## PappyMom

How about an Ori-Pei? (Pug/Shar Pei)


----------



## Lancesmom

I have a 6 week old puppy that looks like a purebret Newfie, but his father is a Rottie X Newf and mom is a Rotti X Sheperd. He white with black markings! Super cute but I don't have any pictures as of yet.


----------



## bretate3

these are pictures of my dog Bruiser. When we got him from the pound, they told us he was a Boxer/Terrier mix. Well...now he's about 2 years old and full grown. The more pictures i see, the more I think he is a Boston Terrier mix. What do you think??


----------



## Meshkenet

bretate3 said:


> these are pictures of my dog Bruiser. When we got him from the pound, they told us he was a Boxer/Terrier mix. Well...now he's about 2 years old and full grown. The more pictures i see, the more I think he is a Boston Terrier mix. What do you think??


He looks like a French bulldog who comes to the dog park around here, but with longer legs. Cute guy!


----------



## Shadowvi

Frost62 said:


> So i thought it would be a little fun to name weird dog mixes. you know dog mixes that dont quite seem right, the kinda think where you just like
> "What? How did that happen?"
> 
> So lets start
> 
> This is from another thread but still, HuskyxBasset



This is defnatly not a basset mix. for you see the ears are not a basset ears not husky ears, his legs are thin with not a lot of axes skin.
The dog is a Husky, dutch hound mix, se he is a Hush hound.


----------



## 123fraggle

This pup was sold as a pure bred JRT. I think maybe Staffie or pit in there.


----------



## av8tr76

Bruiser looks EXACTLY like my dog Dylan...it's UNCANNY the resemblance! Dylan is a Boston Terrier Mix. Is Bruisers tail cropped? Does Bruiser sometimes show a slight underbite?



bretate3 said:


> these are pictures of my dog Bruiser. When we got him from the pound, they told us he was a Boxer/Terrier mix. Well...now he's about 2 years old and full grown. The more pictures i see, the more I think he is a Boston Terrier mix. What do you think??


----------



## +two

Bruiser looks a lot like my friends dog, Buster. Buster's tail is cropped and he sometimes has a slight underbite. He was sold as a Boston Terrier / Beagle mix. Though I don't really see the Beagle. He is pictured here with another funny mix... a Boston Terrier / Pit Bull. 









And one of my favorite mixes, a Bloodhound / Shar-Pei !


----------



## Dobry

123fraggle said:


> This pup was sold as a pure bred JRT. I think maybe Staffie or pit in there.


At first glance, I see a little basset with the shorter legs, long back
and wrinkles. But then again it may just be that he is the short legged, long bodied type of jack russell


----------



## AgentP

Dozi said:


> This dog reminds me of the shrimp from the muppet show!


ROFL. They do all need love though and I hope this one gets his cup filled with plenty of affection too.


----------



## AgentP

Mr Pooch said:


> http://www.lovemeugly.com/images/caesar_and_chili_96dpi.jpg
> 
> The dog in the green tshirt looks like it should be sitting on the devils lap!
> 
> Thats not ugly its scary.


That's a tad harsh. Or maybe it's just the internet with it's lack of intonation. I assume this is someone's beloved pet. I hope so, because we all (should) know that looks are deceiving...


----------



## TheBearCat

Posted this guy in the New Petfinder Thread ages ago, supposed Presa X Staffie mix.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I Don't know if Jo qualifies, but here is my photobcket site as I'm mobile & I can't post pics directly, but here is my site, she is the light, fuzzy one who looks like a heeler but "not really" lol ..... She is cute tho I think lol. http://photobucket.com/dogdragoness


----------



## RCloud

I once met a corgi/husky mix. That was a seriously funny looking dog. Had the body of a corgi but the head and color of a husky.


----------



## melundie

A close family friend fostered a litter of basset hound x border collie puppies about a year ago. They were freakin' adorable, but can you imagine a more unfortunate dog? I just hope they got the basset's personality...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

I love the eyes on that press/staff mix!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I haven't read all five pages, but when I used to work at the nature center another employee and I were talking about designer dogs and the weirdest combo we could come up with, and that's why I'm putting it here, is a PB/Poodle. Now that's just too weird!!


----------



## meg1pat2

My baby, Bama....Rottie/Shar-Pei....


----------



## 123fraggle

pugmom said:


> When my parents moved to GA the people they bought tier house from had two "yard dogs" and 2 small "inside dogs"...well they left the 2 yard dogs when they left because they thought they would be happier...well my mom is a soft hearted person so they kept them instead of taking them to a rescue
> 
> one is a badly bred sheltie...the other is (as far as we can tell) some kind of lab/basset mix....looks like a yellow lab with really short legs
> 
> I will have to get her to send me a picture so you all can guess


A lot of dogs that are classified as Lab/Basset mixes are usually dwarfed labs.
See this article.

http://www.genetics.unibe.ch/content/rubrik/labrador_dwarfism/index_eng.html


----------



## Inga

meg1pat2 said:


> My baby, Bama....Rottie/Shar-Pei....
> View attachment 33055


Although I would never purposely mix breeds like that. Bama is the bomb!  Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## HollowHeaven

AgentP said:


> I assume this is someone's beloved pet. I hope so, because we all (should) know that looks are deceiving...


Buttttt, the whole thread is about looks, not personality ;D


----------



## workerant

My friend's dog, Coco the Beaglador (beagle/lab mix)


----------



## 123fraggle

Posted as a golden/Bassett Hound.


----------



## Buddha Darger

I have a strange mix. His name is Buddha. He is a Basset/Pitbull mix. His dad was a Blue Pitbull, mother a pure bred Basset Hound. I think it should be a new breed  Best dog ever. Very friendly, very agile & strong, gentle, well mannered, intelligent. 
This was him when he was 2.5-3yo. 
http://www.goldplating.com/Buddha/


----------



## momtolabs

My dog mae had a big oopsie litter with a English setter. Mae is a mix or about 10 breeds!

tracker









molly









tracker,Charlie,lilly(looked full beagle) and Blitz









Mae









my grandpas pit bull/pug(I always say bulldog it is pug,lol)


----------



## mzink

One of my friends adopted a springer spaniel / husky. He was actually quite handsome, the features blended well without any awkwardness. He has a husky body and coat type, but it is colored dark liver with spots and ticking like a springer, and his head is like a softer looking version of husky. You can definitely see the springer in his face. He is a playful goofball, very very energetic and athletic.


----------



## CoverTune

I'm not sure that he's THAT weird, but lots of people comment on George, who is a Boston Terrier X Corgi


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

PICTURES!!! I don't have any mix's to share ... but those tho do are REQUIRED to show pictures ... LOL.


----------



## CptJack

CoverTune said:


> I'm not sure that he's THAT weird, but lots of people comment on George, who is a Boston Terrier X Corgi


I honestly think George may be the cutest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

CptJack said:


> I honestly think George may be the cutest dog I've ever seen.


Me too!!!!!


----------



## 3doglady

Saw my first Bully breed x German Short Hair Pointer today. He had a bully physique with GSHP coloring. Not a weird mix, but it did take me back a little.


----------



## Miss Bugs

some cute ones I have seen at work..

a French Bulldog X Boxer..coolest looking dog in the world, seriously, picture a light brindle Frenchie..now keeping the proportions exactly the same...make it the size of a Boxer. thats what this dog looked like, it was awsome lol 

Min Pin X Pug..looked like red and rust puggle lol

Sheltie X Am. Eskimo..can you imagine the coat? lol really pretty dog, but very long thick coat. 

Pit Bull X Poodle.... thats a really ugly mix let me tell ya lol


----------



## CoverTune

CptJack said:


> I honestly think George may be the cutest dog I've ever seen.


Haha, thanks!


----------



## gingerkid

I don't like most pugs to begin with, but then mix it with a perfectly good dog like a beagle... especially if its got the buggy eyes that most pugs around here seem to have.

There are lots of (intentional) border collie/great pyr crosses around here, bred as farm dogs. They're pretty cute, but I have no idea why people would cross a great pyr with a border collie to make a better farm dog when both breeds are good farm dogs to begin with?

There was also shiba inu/rough collie cross siblings in the shelter that we almost adopted. She was ADORABLE - looked just like a shiba but with the rough coat of a collie. Her brother looked almost pure shiba - his coat wasn't long at all.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Miss Bugs said:


> Sheltie X Am. Eskimo..can you imagine the coat? lol really pretty dog, but very long thick coat.


Yes, yes I can ... My first dog as a kid was a sheltie/Eskie cross ... Best dog ever, she was a shelter dog.



> Pit Bull X Poodle.... thats a really ugly mix let me tell ya lol


Just googled that ... I was like WTH??? Lol some are cute tho.


----------



## gingerkid

I had to add one. Apparently its actually a recognized breed by the UKC (why....!!):

The American Bullnese (French Bulldog x Pekinese)









Poor thing.


----------



## Miss Bugs

> I had to add one. Apparently its actually a recognized breed by the UKC (why....!!):


dunno where you read that, but I seriously doubted it and looked it up, it most certainly is NOT recognized by UKC, at least not the real UKC, I dunno if there is a fake UKC somewhere.. wouldn't doubt it since there's a real CKC and a fake CKC lol


----------



## Crantastic

There is a "fake" UKC (Universal Kennel Club). The real one (United Kennel Club) most definitely does not recognize that mix as a breed. 

From the Wikipedia page on this mix:



> The American Bullnese is recognised by several registries such as the Continental Kennel Club and World Wide Kennel Club


A.k.a. the scam/puppy mill ones. Not something to brag about.


----------



## gingerkid

Crantastic said:


> There is a "fake" UKC (Universal Kennel Club). The real one (United Kennel Club) most definitely does not recognize that mix as a breed.
> 
> From the Wikipedia page on this mix:
> 
> A.k.a. the scam/puppy mill ones. Not something to brag about.


I was reading off the Wikipedia List of Dog Breeds - I must've read across lines wrong as the breeds above and below are both recognized by the (real) UKC. Glad they're not a legitimate breed! I cannot even begin to imagine the health problems that they would have.


----------



## Crantastic

Wow, that thing should not be in that list at all. That's supposed to be a list of "traditional breeds with long histories as registered breeds, rare breeds with their own registries, or new breeds that may still be under development," and this mix doesn't fit any of those categories. Anyone here know how to edit on Wikipedia? I never have.


----------



## Miss Bugs

there I deleted it


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Well ... We all know how everyone is making their own breed now :/


----------



## kristan27

My grandmother has a pug x italian greyhound...she very strongly resembles both. She got her a few years ago from a rescue that had pulled her and her two puppies from a high kill shelter. They were covered with fleas and emaciated. However, as you can see she is now very well fed. Don't let the terrified face she is making at me fool you..she is very bossy when she wants to be and is the first one to the door if she thinks a stranger is going to enter her house, but she does not like being separated from my grandmother or going out in the cold (hence the face). She is a good girl.

















I think my boy is a bit odd looking (in a very cute way!)...like an overgrown (65 lbs) terrier x husky mix.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Kristen your dogs are cute


----------



## Miss Bugs

annd someone put bullnese back on that list lol


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

Some people just don't know the blood sweat & tears that goes into the creation of a dog breed. It's not just about crossing two breeds together you think will look cute :/

When will people learn?


----------



## gingerkid

Miss Bugs said:


> annd someone put bullnese back on that list lol


Fixed it.

ETA: BLARG. I got this message from the wiki-patrol:

"Hello! Although I understand (and agree with) your opinions on the inclusion of the American Bullnese at List of dog breeds, it's not appropriate to simply remove the page from the list until a conclusion has been drawn in the deletion discussion. Until that happens, the dog has to stay listed. I've reverted your edits for that reason!"

ETA2: Ugh, and I found this:


> The American Bullnese is recognised by several registries such as the Continental Kennel Club and World Wide Kennel Club. The overwhelming majority of the stud records are maintained by the American Bullnese Association. The American Bullnese Association serves as a registry and is a keeper of the stud records for all American Bullnese that are registered with it.


----------



## Crantastic

As mentioned, though, ConKC and WWKC are scam registries... you can register a cat as a Bernese Mountain Dog there if you want. 

Hopefully the wiki people will do their research and pull it. It makes sense that things can't just be edited, unquestioned, by anyone.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

gingerkid said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> ETA: BLARG. I got this message from the wiki-patrol:
> 
> "Hello! Although I understand (and agree with) your opinions on the inclusion of the American Bullnese at List of dog breeds, it's not appropriate to simply remove the page from the list until a conclusion has been drawn in the deletion discussion. Until that happens, the dog has to stay listed. I've reverted your edits for that reason!"
> 
> ETA2: Ugh, and I found this:


Huh wonder why they said that? I thought wiki could be edited by anyone?


----------



## ebdyes

bretate3 said:


> these are pictures of my dog Bruiser. When we got him from the pound, they told us he was a Boxer/Terrier mix. Well...now he's about 2 years old and full grown. The more pictures i see, the more I think he is a Boston Terrier mix. What do you think??


I know it's been three years since you posted this, but your Bruiser looks exactly like my Chunk! We were told by the family we got her from that she is a Pug/Pitbull mix. Her ears are a little more Floppy than Bruiser's and she has a curly tail. Aside from that they've got the same face and build, it's crazy. If I didn't know better I'd say you stole my dog! I just wish I had some pictures of her on this computer


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Way old thread, but.... wth.










I showed that to my husband and all he says is, "I want that dog so bad..."


----------



## Flaming

GottaLuvMutts said:


> HAHA - the pic of the basset x great dane almost looks photoshoped. Maybe that's why they have the bandana on - easier to get a good seam in the photo.
> 
> If it's real, poor baby! For her sake, I hope the great dane was the momma!!!


lots of these dogs look like their photoshopped to me... lots are just that weird looking



Laurelin said:


> This one from dogbreed info came to mind. The 'bostillon'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if this first dog is 3/4ths yorkie and 1/4th papillon I'll eat my hat:http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/y/yorkillon.htm


Shoot me if you will but I find the bostillon cute and want it.


this is a bulldog/German shepherd cross


----------



## SDRRanger

I don't care what anyone says (even if I see one with my own eyes): those ears are photoshopped lol


----------



## Quilivi

This amazing Greyhound/Husky


----------

